# Hell's Kitchen Finale *Spoilers*



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

And the winner is.... DAVE! YAY! I would have been happy with either of the guys, but for Dave to have forged through with all that pain? And to win the Indian dish without ever having cooked Indian before? (Oh, and I loved Ariel stammering her way through trying to describe her dish--and Dave nailing his description for once!) He certainly deserved the win. 

I did briefly wonder why Tennille wasn't one of the final six chefs brought back to cook for the finalists (anyone know how they select those six?) but didn't really care as she annoyed me.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> I did briefly wonder why Tennille wasn't one of the final six chefs brought back to cook for the finalists (anyone know how they select those six?) but didn't really care as she annoyed me.


I was wondering the same thing. I'd bet she decided to not to come back, as opposed to not being asked back.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Cooking Indian for the first time... for a master Indian chef? So cool, and apparently he nailed that dish.

I think getting to watch those three chefs cook for him was seriously an awesome reward.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Cooking Indian for the first time... for a master Indian chef? So cool, and apparently he nailed that dish.
> 
> I think getting to watch those three chefs cook for him was seriously an awesome reward.


He came _this_ close to making it with beef.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Like pork was much better. LOL. He was being honest he had no experience with Indian food. Indian restaurants don't have beef or pork on the menu, IME.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This is what I heard once.

They don't eat beef because cows are worshipped and they don't eat pork because pigs wallow in their own s*1t.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Like pork was much better. LOL. He was being honest he had no experience with Indian food. Indian restaurants don't have beef or pork on the menu, IME.


Pork was inauthentic. Beef would have been sacrilegious.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I did briefly wonder why Tennille wasn't one of the final six chefs brought back to cook for the finalists (anyone know how they select those six?) but didn't really care as she annoyed me.


So whenever they reference Tennille, I always do this thing to my wife, basically yelling something obnoxious, making fun of her. So last night I yell "I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IF TENNILLE IS COMING BACK!!".. Sorry, had to be there I guess 

I called it many weeks ago that Dave and Kevin would be the final 2. I really thought Kevin was gonna win, but he really fooked up the end with his crazy dish. Amanda killed him, too.

I bet we hear that Dave had surgery or something and should get plenty of rest now.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Why would anyone pick Robert for their team?!! Glad Dave won too.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I really thought Kevin picked horribly, but Van actually turned out to be worthwhile.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was glad they didn't waste time on the finalists having to design their restaurant look. It's all about the food anyway.

did they do it this way last season....I don't remember......


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jlb said:


> I was glad they didn't waste time on the finalists having to design their restaurant look. It's all about the food anyway.
> 
> did they do it this way last season....I don't remember......


yeah...my wife mentioned them not doing the decor and I agree with you that I'm glad they didn't waste any time on that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I was happy about the removal of the design phase. It clearly never had any impact on the actual decision as to who won, and as someone pointed out to me, they could never actually do what the person wanted, so it was just needless filler.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

glad Dave won. Kevin was just such a narcissist.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I liked both guys so I guess a good chef was going to win either way. 

I agree about Robert. What a supreme jacka$$ he is. I wouldn't choose him and if I got stuck with him (last pick) I would have him sit his 500lb a$$ in a chair and stfu. geez! What a jerk to get pissed off and say that he is going to start messing with his chef.

I bet it was a tough decision as both are good chefs, good organizers, and good leaders. It seemed like Dave kept coming out on top though (first challenge, expeditor challenge) so it almost felt inevitable.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LMAO @ Scott screaming to his wife, Tennille style!


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Great ending to a crazy season with dave winning it all. The guy was pretty damn good to win it all with 1 hand most of the season. I hope it comes back this spring can't get enough of the show.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Loved the outtakes shown over the credits... Ramsey practicing his "I ain't no b!tch" slang was priceless. 

What would have happened if Kevin didn't forget his mole sauce? What a stupid, stupid move that was. 

Somebody please snatch that backward baseball cap off of Dave's head before he wears it to the Araxi restaurant (or however it's spelled).

I hope next season they shake up the show's format a bit. This season was borderline unwatchable... even though I did watch it all.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

It would be nice if next season all the chefs could cook. Kind of like Top Chef Masters.  

Maybe bring back the top 4 (minus winners) of all the seasons?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Dave picked the best team. Even though Van turned out to be a lifesaver for Kevin the team he picked was HORRIBLE. Amanda over Robert and Suzanne?!??!! Wow. That was nuts.

Dave did do Robert dirty when he lied and threw him under the bus about the mushrooms. That was VERY shady on Dave's part. LOL. I thought it was hilarious when Robert was getting him back.


I liked Kevin more but Dave simply outperformed him. 

Really missed Tannile. Her YELLING commentary is great.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

I'm glad Dave won, but I was a little surprised given how terrible a communicator he's been when nervous. I thought that might be enough to take him out of contention.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm glad that Norm MacDonald Dave won. It was a tour de force to hang in there with a broken wrist as he did.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's an interesting article from the National Post in Canada about what Dave has really won and the obvious around the type of contestants they pick for the show.

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2093787

One quote that doesn't make the prize as big as they make it out to be is.

James Walt, the executive chef at Whistler, B.C.'s Araxi Restaurant and Bar said,
"The bottom line is it's my kitchen, and I'm in charge. They're an employee, and they'll be treated as an employee, and that's been stated all along. We're not changing who we are for this person."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jradosh said:


> ...Somebody please snatch that backward baseball cap off of Dave's head before he wears it to the Araxi restaurant (or however it's spelled)...


If you are going to wear a hat backwards (which I do all the time) you don't do it with the old school mesh hats with the plastic adjustable bands!

I actually thought Kevin might win because he "looked" the part.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Here's an interesting article from the National Post in Canada about what Dave has really won and the obvious around the type of contestants they pick for the show.
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2093787
> 
> ...


That was almost obvious with this season not having the "design your restaurant stage".


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Here's an interesting article from the National Post in Canada about what Dave has really won and the obvious around the type of contestants they pick for the show.
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2093787
> 
> ...


I think we had this discussion last year after Christina won the year before.. they touted it as "head chef" but she's not that at all, she's just a cook there I think.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Here's an interesting article from the National Post in Canada about what Dave has really won and the obvious around the type of contestants they pick for the show.
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2093787
> 
> ...


That quote reads completely different outside the context of the full article. Overall, he seemed quite pleased with having one of the finalists.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> It would be nice if next season all the chefs could cook. Kind of like Top Chef Masters.
> 
> Maybe bring back the top 4 (minus winners) of all the seasons?


That would suck. There are tons of "real" cooking shows on. This one is not about being a good cook.


----------

